# Found pigeon



## sk8er (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Guys,
Found another bird with sticky feathers with some stuff on it. His head also has some food sticking on top. Should I still be using Scatt, which is also Moxidectin.

One thing which worries me about this bird is that it is loosing feather easpecially right around its mouth (actually the there seem to be no feathers there). I have heard of parasites which eat feathers. 

1. What do I give this bird to restore its feathers
2. How long does it feathers take to grow back ?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The feather loss can be due to something like canker (Trichomoniasis) on the inside. Let's go back to a former thread for comparison:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=81687&postcount=31

You can read that thread and see what the similarities are in the loss of feathers and get back to us.

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I have one is the same situation here. Sticky, oily, damaged feathers. She also has no feathers around her beak, but that is because she is very young. Could it be the case in your bird?
Multiple warm Dawn baths may remove some of the grease.
I also tried the chincilla dust, which helped some. And I also was adviced to use Borax to wash the bird. Haven't tried it yet, cause Olivia, my tarr baby said "enough with those baths already". Her feathers are damaged beyond repair no matter how much I bathe her. 
We are waiting for the molt, which hopefully will be soon dsince this is a very young bird.

When they start moulting the feathers should grow back normally in a week to ten days.

Reti


----------



## sk8er (Jan 8, 2006)

I can tell if the bird is young or not ?? But yeah he looks similar to the bird in the other thread with nothing around his beak, although less in my birds case. Here is what I am looking for. Some medication external/internal which will make it go away. Thanks.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi sk8er,

Thanks for helping out yet another local feral. If you have Scatt on hand, you may as well do the drops on the back just on general principle when you take in a recue. Scatt is also very good for Scaly Face, and that is a possibility for your current rescue. I'm guessing that you already looked inside the mouth to see if it is pink or has any growths? In general, from pigeon supply houses, the medications for canker are Carnidazole (Spartrix), Flagyl (Metronidazole, sometimes called Fishzole @ petstores), Ronidazole, and Secnidazole. Although, it's not clear that this is the same issue happening right now for your rescue.

If a pij has dark eyes & the area referred to as Cere (just above the beak)/ Wattle is a dark pinkish color, then you have a young bird on your hands. The eye color will change with maturation to one of the common adult eye colors, and the cere/wattle will similarly change in coloration to white as part of this same maturation process in a healthy bird.

fp


----------



## sk8er (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks. I will look for Scaly Face. How long will the featehrs arounfd the mouth take to come back. Secondly, when will all his feathers get ok ? ANy other medicine for that ?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

sk8er said:


> Thanks. I will look for Scaly Face. How long will the featehrs arounfd the mouth take to come back. Secondly, when will all his feathers get ok ? ANy other medicine for that ?



The feathers around the beak should grow in a week or two.
As of the rest of the feathers, did you bathe the bird? See how they look after a warm Dawn bath. If that doesn't help, you will need to bathe the bird until the feathrs are clean. After the bird moults, they should grow in normal.
There is no other medicine for oily feathers.

Reti


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, assuming that the feather loss around the face is from Scaley Face, then you'll see an improvement within a couple of weeks of the SCATT. As Reti points out, there is no medication for oily feather damage. Bath w/diluted Dawn and give successive rinses to make sure all the soap is out, and repeat as necessary. 

fp


----------



## sk8er (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks guys, When does moulting occur ? Also should I apply SPAT to the face ?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It depends on the age of the bird. If this is a very young bird, around three months of age.
If it is an adult the moulting occurs around summer-fall, not sure about that cause my birds moult anytime, but most of them around fall.

Reti


----------



## sk8er (Jan 8, 2006)

Where should I apply the SPAT? 
How many drop? The bird weighs 300 grams
SHould I apply it on the face and then release it Or do I keep it and see if it has taken effect. The medicine takes around 21 days for use to see changes. I dont think the bird wants to stay here so long.
Can ectoparasites kill a bird or do they go away after moulting ?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

sk8er said:


> Can ectoparasites kill a bird or do they go away after moulting ?


Hi Sk8er, 

Sorry, I'm not familiar with the SKAT so I can't give you any advise with that. However, ectoparasites can definitely kill a bird if they are in high enough numbers. They cause loss of blood and this can lead to enemia, then death. They won't go away, they have to be treated and gotten rid of.


----------



## sk8er (Jan 8, 2006)

I will order the meds first thing tomorrow. in the meantime can I get somethin from local pet stores. We dont have local pigeon stores here otherwise I woul drive and get it. This is what I am getting from a local store. Is this similar to SPAT

http://www.shopping.com/xPC-Scalex_Mite_And_Lice_Spray_For_Birds


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Sk8er, 

Just look and see what kinds of sprays or dusts they have at the pet store and look for something for lice/mites for birds. Follow the directions thoroughly on the bottle and make sure to keep out of the eyes, nostrils and mouth. Preferably dust/spray the birds somewhere where there is a lot of ventilation before placing them back in their cage or pen. You want to concentrate on the places such as under their wings and around the tail/vent specifically.


----------



## sk8er (Jan 8, 2006)

K. I am going to the the med i just posted for. However, what med do you use ? Lastly, like in the prebious post (has pictures of another bird) my bird has lost feathers from near the mouth. Do I need to spray near the mouth too. Lastly, I hav enoticed something about bird I might not have known before: They have 2 holes, on on either side of the mouth, halfway between the eyes and the beak tip, covered with feathers. What are those for ?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I use Ivomec myself but I've also used a powder called "sevin", this is a insecticide that you can purchase from most garden stores too. From the pet stores, I've used a product called, "scalex". Any of them will work mostly, just make sure to keep out of the eyes, nose and mouth is all.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

sk8er said:


> K. I am going to the the med i just posted for. However, what med do you use ? Lastly, like in the prebious post (has pictures of another bird) my bird has lost feathers from near the mouth. Do I need to spray near the mouth too. Lastly, I hav enoticed something about bird I might not have known before: They have 2 holes, on on either side of the mouth, halfway between the eyes and the beak tip, covered with feathers. What are those for ?


Hi sk8er,

I think you are referring to the 'nares' which would be the equivalent of our nostrils.

The SCATT, if you have it, is placed on the skin of the back between the wings, just two drops. This will take care of the region under the chin and around the beak, even tho placed between the wings. If you wet your thumbs, you should be able to spread the feathers down to the skin there. Jedd's carries that product. If you go w/the scalex spray, you can cut an old sock @ the arch, making a hood and place it over the bird's head. Then spray under the wings, rump and on top side. Don't spray the head region. However, it may not take care of the problem around the face. 

fp


----------



## sk8er (Jan 8, 2006)

OK. Thanks but my big qustion was he is loosing hair from the beak area near the mouth. Do I put the insectisides you mentioned *around the beak area where there is just skin and no feathers ?*


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

sk8er said:


> OK. Thanks but my big qustion was he is loosing hair from the beak area near the mouth. Do I put the insectisides you mentioned *around the beak area where there is just skin and no feathers ?*


I wouldn't put anything on the ceres, it is too close to the nostrils and can be inhaled, not a good idea.
The scat you apply between the shoulders/wings and it should take care of any mites he might have, external and internal.

Reti


----------



## sk8er (Jan 8, 2006)

Thank You.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

sk8er said:


> OK. Thanks but my big qustion was he is loosing hair from the beak area near the mouth. Do I put the insectisides you mentioned *around the beak area where there is just skin and no feathers ?*



Hi sk8er, I was really trying to be clear:

"The SCATT, if you have it, is placed on the skin of the back between the wings, just two drops. This will take care of the region under the chin and around the beak, even tho placed between the wings. "

I had a similar situation w/one bird and the scalex did very well except around the beak and underneath it. Scalex does have a product for that area as well, but by the time that you are through spending your money buying both, it's better spent on the SCATT. Scatt will also get air sac mites as well as scaley face and all w/just the two drops between the wings. 

Having said all this, you may want the Scalex for treating their living area with. Hope I haven't knarled everything up for you....anyway, if you get the Scatt, you'll see the directions on the bottle. Sometimes the meds from the supply house arrive in the manufacturers bottle, and sometimes not. If not, and not typed on a label that the supply house puts on the bottle, you just go back to the site and it will say there.

fp


----------

